# Can a Cockatiel Pair Foster Parakeets?



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not sure this question fits in to any particular category here, so it's ended up in "breeding":
Can/will a pair of cockatiels foster parakeet chicks that are 3 to 4 weeks old?

I have a pair that are on eggs, but they're infertile. The mother has been holding out and own't move on because she is convinced they'll hatch if she just keeps sitting on them. I feel so sad for her and her mate. They seem confused and sad as well in their behaviors towards their unhatched eggs.

Now, the fun part.

I have a friend with several parakeet chicks, ... too many for the parents to handle. IF a cockatiel would foster parakeets, I told her I'd give it a try. Anyone have experience or suggestions for this? I'm thinking I would switch out some of the eggs, boil the others, and put the parakeet chicks in.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It depends on the individual parents and how far along the budgie chick is. I heard cockatiel chicks are very fuzzy early on, while budgie and lovebird chicks are more naked, therefore if an exchange is needed, either or might have a stronger chance of taking care of the other's chicks.

I don't know how true it is, but I have heard of lovebirds feeding budgie chicks early on


----------



## nathan (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

is a parakeet a budgie?

I house cockatiels and budgies in the same aviary and I have had a male cockatiel which would go into the budgie box and sit on the eggs and would raise the babies. Although he did not raise them by himself, the budgie parents would also be in the box raising the babies. 

I have heard that it may not be the best idea for cockatiels to raise budgies, as the budgie babies are fed laying down on there back, where as the cockatiel babies are sitting up when being fed. I'm not sure how true it is, as I have had a cockatiel assist in the feeding just fine.

I think it would come down to the individual bird.


----------

